# John Button 1945-2014



## cc2012 (Jan 14, 2014)

*
John Button, father of Jenson Button, dies aged 70*



*July 27, 1945 - January 12, 2014*

A Sad Loss for Motorsport as John Button died at the weekend of a suspected heart attack at his home in the South of France.

Tributes have poured in for the Family, and many Formula 1 Drivers and participants of F1 have tweeted their condolences aswell.

He will be surely missed in the Paddock this Season, His personality and zest for life, not to mention his love of Bright Pink Shirts.



R.I.P.



http://www.planetf1.com/news/3213/9115305/Formula-One-Pays-Tribute-to-Papa-Smurf-


----------

